# What is your favorite comic?



## theamazinngspook (Jan 1, 2015)

It can be ANYTHING that has been published in print.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 1, 2015)

No webcomics allowed? I guess Zoophobia isn't a valid answer then. I guess I'll have to go with Hyper Police.


----------



## Brass (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty much anything hellboy related.


----------



## Keetoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to choose just one. I'd have to say anything Mass Effect or Halo related. I like Spider-Man too.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 1, 2015)

Winter Soldier: The Bitter March, definitely one of my favourite Winter Soldier or even Marvel comic. Everything about it was great, the art style, the story, the presentation. Highly recommended, especially if you like Bucky Barnes or James Bond/spy movies.

Coming in a close second..




The Hawkeye series by Matt Fraction, really love the fact that it's a really atypical superhero story.. And Hawkeye being Hawkeye, almost every issue starts with "Okay... this looks bad". Again, art style, presentation, humour.. top notch.

Also.. I recently just finished reading the Civil War arc, and the subsequent Bucky!Cap leadup. Loved it to bits, can't wait to see it done in the movies. Do have to wonder how they'll pull it off without Spiderman though. :\


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 2, 2015)

_*Initial D:*_







Bought the first three volumes in a combo-pack in _Radioshack_, and was hooked. Bought all released volumes until _Tokyopop_ didn't re-new licensing agreements/went bankrupt.

You guys have no idea how influential this series was for me. 
Aside from introducing me to the world of drifting and a glimpse into Japanese car culture, it introduced me to manga in general, as well as influencing my art style car-wise. 
So even with the drop in quality, rushed storyline vibe on later volumes, long wait times for new volumes, horrid translations, discontinuation on Western markets, etc., its influence won't be denied.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 2, 2015)

The one where the cougar guy keeps calling the shiba guy "buddy"


----------



## Taralack (Jan 2, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _*Initial D:*_



*RUNNIN' IN THE 90S*


----------



## Winter (Jan 4, 2015)

The original Elfquest series.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 4, 2015)

The Umbrella Academy.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 5, 2015)

Taralack said:


> *RUNNIN' IN THE 90S*



I love you man. 

[video=youtube;JlyoRm9UqbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlyoRm9UqbE[/video]

Thank you for giving me a reason to post a video.

The artist's name is Max Coveri, BTW.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't choose just 1, so here's my top picks:

#1: The Crow (James O'Barr)
#2: Beasts of Burden (Evan Dorkin & Jill Thompson)
#3: We3 (Grant Morrison & Frank Quitely)


----------



## Taralack (Jan 5, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Thank you for giving me a reason to post a video.
> 
> The artist's name is Max Coveri, BTW.



That song was my fuckin' teenage years man. Them's were good times.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 6, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> #2: Beasts of Burden (Evan Dorkin & Jill Thompson)


Hell yeah, there you go. Such a treat when new ones come out.

I am surprisingly going to go with the series in my sig right now: *The Aututmnlands: Tooth and Claw*. This is a mature, excellently-written, and epic story. WITH ANTHROS!
It is only two issues in, but that is a testament to how quality they are. And we're only in its fledgeling pages. I am so excited for this series. I expect it will reach _Blacksad_ levels of perfection as it unfolds.

Runners up: Super Dinosaur, Madman comics


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh God... Initial D. I use to play that bunch of times in the arcade, I'm pretty good at it too. Nowadays people are playing Wangan Maximum Tune 5 which requires less skills than Initial D. Fucking casuals! 

Back when I was a kid... Archie comics. Today... World of Warcraft


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 6, 2015)

Love Transmetropolitan! and Manhattan Project!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 6, 2015)

My vote is for Gaston Lagaffe:


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh God... Initial D. I use to play that bunch of times in the arcade, I'm pretty good at it too. Nowadays people are playing Wangan Maximum Tune 5 which requires less skills than Initial D.



I used to think the same way of WMMT, but two things changed my mind: I played it and enjoyed it (when it get technical, it's not as easy as it looks, BTW) and the _Initial D_ machines were basically left for dead, maintenance-wise (A real shame). 


While rummaging through my stash:

_*Speed Racer: Born To Race *_






This is _the_ benchmark of _Speed Racer_ coolness.
Tommy Yune pays homage to both the anime/TV series and the original 1966 manga in just three issues whereas The Wachowski's could barely do so in their too-long movie. He also worked on the Racer X prequel, too. It's a real shame his work with _Allegory_ bit the dust because of licensing snafus.

Action, comedy that all ages can enjoy, drama, beautiful artwork and an engaging story that doesn't go to extremes.

And said artwork isn't only limited to the cover. Look:


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 8, 2015)

DC vs. Marvel.  The story was so silly, but I just loved seeing all those characters in the same place.  I will argue over some of the fights between certain characters though.  Still, I had fun reading it.


----------



## Wrobel (Jan 8, 2015)

As I know nothing of actual comics, you can have the same unashamed plug everyone gets every time I post (is down there in de sig).  Because Zee Captain is love.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh man...
SandMan as my favorite series.





Superman: Red Son as my favorite comic.





EDIT- Can't Forget these...

The Breaker and The Breaker: New Waves as my favorite Manhwa


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 13, 2015)

Dube, Madman is totally second on my list. I'm reading vol. 1 for the first time now and it's just so damn charming. I can't wait to read all of it. Ever.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Jan 14, 2015)

I have two 
Afro Samurai technically a manga but I love it all the same I have both parts
Constantine they started doing a compendium of sorts I love reading them so far.


----------



## Dance Magic (Jan 21, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> The Umbrella Academy.



Ditto. This comic book stole my heart, there's just something about it...

...Plus, Gerard Way. ;D


----------

